# Hi-Performance Connection



## torredcuda

Opening soon!New shop for all your hi-performance/ hop up parts,installation and super tuning.The grand opening won`t be for a few more weeks but the main structure is up so we moved in a few cars to the body shop.Lots of wok still needs to be done along with the lifts and other equipment to be put in.Here`s a snk peak at he shop-

`69 Charger 500 ready for primer/paint and ole #7 being reskinned as a `70 road runner.


----------



## plymouth71

Can't wait! looking good so far!


----------



## bobhch

Great shop build up you have going on so far t-cuda!! 

Bob...  Mopar colors always brighten up my day  ...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Yeah BABY!!! Another MOPAR FREAK member here at HT!!!! Can't wait to see them done!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## torredcuda

Yup,are Mopar or no car as far as what we drive/own but can appreciate and will work on anything with wheels and a big engine that goes fast.


----------



## torredcuda

I`m sure most of you got it but for those that on`t know the shop name is a combo of the old Direct Connection and the curret Mopar Performance parts division of Chrysler.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's always good to see a new shop opening up!! Looks to me like you got a good start. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Welcome! Cool to see another shop. Gotta a pic of your 1:1 car?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Woo Hoo another shop opening soon!!! Always like seeing shop pics!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## torredcuda

Progress on the new shop may be little slow to start so here`s a few of some recent projects out of the old shop-

`72 Barracuda 340 4 spd










`70 Duster drag car project


----------



## torredcuda

OK,due to a recent divorce I need to buy some new shop equipment-all the usual stuff like compressor,tool boxes,lifts etc.Where can a poor guy find some decent deals on this stuff so I can get my guys back to work as the projects are stacking up?


----------



## torredcuda

Literally!Thanks to Alpink a flat bed arrived today with 3 old winged stock cars and some spare parts to boot,thanks dude!


----------



## alpink

you are entirely welcome. looking forward to your conversions or restorations. have fun, that is what this hobby means to me. having fun. have at it. al


----------



## kiwidave

The Cuda is awesome. Love to see 4 speed muscle cars! 

http://www.nickelcast.com/ListProduct.asp?idCategory=46


----------



## XracerHO

Always glad to see a new shop opening up! The 1:1 cars are Awesome too! ..RL


----------



## torredcuda

Slow going as I`m a one man shop and still moving in but a couple buddies came over and we got some work done.
Some shop equipment moved in and working on the road runner-











Got the rear clip welded on but lots more work to do.Any tricks to doing the windshield posts?


----------



## bobhch

If it is going to be a racer then you could just plop in some tube styrene for rollbars or go the Goop way and check out Bills Model Murdering thread.

Bob... goop is good stuff...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

Exactly which Testeors "clear" do I use to make the goop?I`ve made it before using Acetone.


----------



## torredcuda

Which Testors clear do I use to make the goop?I`ve tried it before using Acetone but had trouble with it sticking to the body,any tips?


----------



## alpink

I am pretty sure you use Testors clear glue and mix it with finely chopped plastic. i have used this method to repair track that got slightly fried on my starting line from a short in a car.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You got it Al! For MEV/ Bill Hall goop, you want to use Testors 3502. It can be mixed with either chunks of colored T jet plastic ( the old ones, not the JL/AW variety ) or chunks of T jet track. I use 9" curves for my material since I have so many of the darn things. Also, old telephones... think back to the ATT rotary dial ones.. are the same material as T jet bodies. For color matched repairs, you want to be really finicky about what goes in the jar. For adding stuff on to a body where it isn't showing, any color ( track goop ) works. There is one caveat though. Goop isn't a quick bonding / attachment method. Cure time is measured in days, not hours or minutes. I would highly recommend a thorough read through the Model Murdering thread if you have an interest in goop. I would anyway because Bill does some seriously cool stuff!!


----------



## torredcuda

Ok,as usaul I seem to need 10 projects at once so I started a ratrod biuld.Found this out back in the junkyard-








It`s even in black primer so I`m done-what do I win?


----------



## torredcuda

Here`s the chop roughed out and slammed.I could go lower on the chassis but I think i`ll leave it as is as for the old skool look as oposed to the new ratrod 2" off the ground look as I`m not that much of a fan of that.I`ll be installing the header pipes sticking up and I found the cool skull grill.









P.S. also finally figured out the macro on the GFs camera-- DOH!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh man! Dat's da ticket!

Nice channel job and final stance.

Great vision!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This is looking good, jus sayn!!! Like the chop and drop...RM


----------



## slotto

Oh boy! I can't wait.


----------



## bobhch

sTuFF lIke ThIs JuSt RoCkS...............kEWL!!

Bob...that aint no CuDa...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Torred, I'm thinking you're gonna have trouble finding any room to put more stuff on that custom... ya know, because it's all full up with ATTITUDE! 

Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda

A liitle more progress-just need to attach the other header and the grill,still needs a windscreen and I`m looking for an old trunk to put on the back.


----------



## torredcuda

Now that the rat rod is almost complete I`ve gone back to work on the road runner.Lots of body work done-had to do a second splice across the 1/4s and trunk to make the proportions better.A little more putty work,weld in the A pillars and she`ll be in primer soon!


----------



## torredcuda

Oh yeah,almost forgot-I need to finish work on the air grabber hood.Every `70 runner needs an air grabber IMO as it`s the coolest hood ever!


----------



## torredcuda

http://img.cloudfilebox.de/pictures/2009/08/23_20090803030000.jpg


----------



## WesJY

Man!! It's looking good!!!! Can't wait to see it done.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Your rat rod looks awesome!!! I love rat rods!! here is what i did in the past..

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/hemi43/DSCF0228-2.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/hemi43/DSCF0250.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/hemi43/DSCF0276.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/hemi43/DSCF0124.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/hemi43/DSCF0621.jpg

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Nice set up! Thanks for posting.

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/torredcuda1/rat rods/?action=view&current=004.jpg


----------



## torredcuda

Slow progress but almost ready for primer.


----------



## slotto

coming along nicely there TC.


----------



## partspig

Need a grill and bumper for that body???  pig


----------



## torredcuda

Thanks for the offer but I already have the grill,front and rear chrome bumpers off a Hot Wheels.


----------



## WesJY

LOOKING GOOD!!!! 

Wes


----------



## torredcuda

Shot some primer on it this afternoon,now comes the long hours of block sanding!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

torredcuda said:


> ,now comes the long hours of block sanding!
> 
> 
> Just part of the process to looking good...Jus sayn'...RM


----------



## torredcuda

90% of nice paint work is in the prep.


----------



## kiwidave

Looking real good.


----------



## Rolls

It's looking very promising. Can't wait!


----------



## slotto

Yeah!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool stuff -- nice to see a nuther builder out there!


----------



## bobhch

torredcuda said:


> 90% of nice paint work is in the prep.


You got that right torredcuda....this is going to look GREAT when it is done.

Like the work you did to this Mopar...Yeah Baby!

Bob...does that thing have a Hemi...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Love this build...*

Really great idea to use an open air-grabber... One of those little touches that just add SO much appeal. Little elements of realism like this take a good build up a couple levels to an *awesome* build. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda

Thanks for the props,now I need to pick a color and get it painted.I`m thinking the factory B5 blue which is a nice medium metallic blue and I think I still have some left up at the garage.Should look nice with the blackout down the center of the hood.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And I was picturing it in yellow... Guess they can't all be painted yellow  ...RM


----------



## torredcuda

Next project will be yellow!I`ll bee doing another Superbird/Daytona splice to make a `70 Superbee and of course it has to be yellow with black stripes!


----------



## madsapper

torredcuda said:


> OK,due to a recent divorce I need to buy some new shop equipment-all the usual stuff like compressor,tool boxes,lifts etc.Where can a poor guy find some decent deals on this stuff so I can get my guys back to work as the projects are stacking up?


Tool Liquidation Center, Route 28, Derry, NH. some new, lots of used Snap On, Mac, Cornwell, etc...


----------



## torredcuda

Apartment living sucks as I don`t have access to my spray equipment so the `70 road runner is still in primer but I had to paint something so I did a quickie spray bomb job on a `71.I gave it an old skool stripe job and may leave it plain or decal it up as a drag car.I think it needs side pipes on it also,I`ll see if I can find some to fit.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beep beep!! :roll: :roll: Looks good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

What scman said... Looks good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda

Hacked off some side pipes from an AFX Blazer,just need to paint `em and bolt them on.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work for an apartment paint job... I remember those days myself, painting out in the hallway, then run back inside before the neighbors knew who it was painting... Ya gotta do what ya gotta do...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Good looking Road Runner. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## torredcuda

We don`t have any dirt tracks around here but we got this old stocker in the shop that needed a little work.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool - I like it! Nice fab work inside & dirty'ing it up. Looks like it just got done running the feature - must have run pretty good - NO DENTS!


----------



## bobhch

Nice looking Road Runner & Dirt Tracker slots!!

Keep on doing what your doing....build on torredcuda build on!!

Bob...these have lots of slot car character to them...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool - I like it! Nice fab work inside & dirty'ing it up. Looks like it just got done running the feature - must have run pretty good - NO DENTS!


Got lucky and avoided all the wrecks the last race!


----------



## jobobvideo

love the "old stocker"!!!


----------



## torredcuda

How about a couple dune buggies to play around in?The first is just a basic old fiberglass buggy body but the second one will be using a Porcshe 906 body with a custom targa top.Both will be painted ol` skool metalflake!


----------



## bobhch

torredcuda said:


> How about a couple dune buggies to play around in?
> (SNIP)


:woohoo:WOW LOOK AT THAT 70s Dune Buggy paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Bob...you had me at dune buggy...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, now that's dune buggy paint if ever I seen some!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Nice and dirty*

Whoa, I almost missed this one :thumbsup:, verrrrry nice work saving a junker from the Goop Jar 


torredcuda said:


> We don`t have any dirt tracks around here but we got this old stocker in the shop that needed a little work.


----------



## torredcuda

Wow, been awhile since any updates!Did make a lot of progress on the Dune Buggy and it may get a few more fonal touches but it`s pretty much done-


----------



## torredcuda

and figured I`d thow out a WIW to you guys.Matchbox Speedtrack in nice shape?


----------



## bobhch

torredcuda that Dune Buggy of yours is SWEET!! :woohoo:

WOW this is one neat little Surf Machine....Love It!

That has a super sparkle paint job Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...VW...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya back posting TC!!! Cool dune buggy from out of the past, great detail. I remember that fiberglas body color...
That Chevy ( not the exact same year, but close) was on TV last night as a yellow taxi in Diehard with a Vegenance...RM

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=die+...bnw=188&start=30&ndsp=41&ved=1t:429,r:38,s:30


----------



## WesJY

Oh man I missed this one.. Yeah looks so real just like 1:1 buggy! 

Where is that roadrunner project????

Wes


----------



## torredcuda

Now that the weather is getting warmer I need to get that road runner project sprayed.I can`t wait till I have a house again so I can set up a spray booth for this stuff,hopefully soon!


----------



## torredcuda

With the AFX road runner patiently awaiting the biulding of the spray booth I figured I`d start it`s cousin B-body Mopar, a `70 Super Bee.This one wil be done a little different than the runner was as I`ll be keeping more of the donor body and grafting the roof and rear section of the rear quarter panels from a Tyco Superbird and will have to goop in the rest.I still will need to figure out the tailpanel area which wil be donated from a diecast along with the front grill and bumper.


----------



## torredcuda

As you can see I`ve already filled in the hood and reshaped the nose.Lot`s more bodywork is needed but hopefully it`s starting to take the right shape.
Of course it will have to be yellow with a Bumble Bee stripe!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ooooo, a '70 SuperBee- EH ! Cool  My High School buddy- Roger(R.I.P.  ), had a '70 Coronet that we converted into a Super Bee Look-a-Like, and I loved that car 
Good luck on your build, and looking fwd to the progress shots, and also appreciated this Yellow 1:1 shot as well :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

torredcuda said:


> With the AFX road runner patiently awaiting the biulding of the spray booth I figured I`d start it`s cousin B-body Mopar, a `70 Super Bee.This one wil be done a little different than the runner was as I`ll be keeping more of the donor body and grafting the roof and rear section of the rear quarter panels from a Tyco Superbird and will have to goop in the rest.I still will need to figure out the tailpanel area which wil be donated from a diecast along with the front grill and bumper.


This is taking shape real nice like. 

Bob...Way to keep building on...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

More work done on the rear window area and spliced in the tail section.The tail was an extra step only needed due to the fact the body came from the junkyard,I guess I like a project!


----------



## torredcuda

If everything goes Ok we`ll be moving into a new shop soon,can`t wait!!! I`ll finally be able to set up a paint booth and get some projects sprayed.I`m buying a nice house on 2 acres with a 24 x 25 garage/shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome news!! Best of luck that it all falls into place! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

torredcuda said:


>


Lookin good! This is one of my all time favorite Mopars. :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

I love the way this build proceeds JUST like a real resto. A dab here a dab there, nip and tuck; patiently whittling away. You an ex body man? If yer not ....you were one in a former life....LOLOLOLOL!

Nice work along the backlite graft. For aspiring goopers, see how the mix has enough solids to flow AND fill without shrinking in deep into the seam? I'll wager he spent extra time precisely fitting this piece instead of expecting the filler to perform a miracle. After cutting this back he may not have to re-coat or just a light skim at the worst.

Er so it would "seam".


----------



## torredcuda

Ya, bodyman for a paycheck for almost 10 years but now just restore old cars as a hobby/sideline.The area needed a few more skims but you are right that spending the time sanding to get the best fit is the way to go.I then just wet both pieces, stick `em together and add some goop on both sides for extra strenght, after that it`s just the finish work.Been too busy with this buying a house stuff to get much further but I`l hopefully have some progress soon.


----------



## torredcuda

Been busy around here but unfortunately not with the cars.I did manage to get a hood scoop on the Super Bee prooject and as you can see it`s not stock.Plans change and it looks like this one went from stock to more of a `70`s Pro Stock look which will work out great once the drag strip is completed.


----------



## torredcuda

Since buying the new place funds have been tight but thanks to the very generous alpink I have more projects to work on-like I don`t have enough already!  The `63 split window looks like a tree fell on it smashing out the glass and a pillars and even breaking out the rear split.Surprisingly the wheel wells aren`t cut and other than a few other scrapes it`s not too bad.This one will get the goop treatment and although I don`t think it`ll ever be Bloomington Gold worthy I hope to restore it close to factory.


----------



## torredcuda

Body stripped down to the factory red and some work started,waiting for the donor grafs to come in for the a pillars and rear split.


----------



## torredcuda

Staying with my moto "Never too many projects" I decided to dive into the major repair work on another red Vette since I had the goop made and a donor Jag I had kicking around for parts.rear wells are pretty hacked,some roof damage and a tweaked passenger side a pillar.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahaha....I clicked on your post and wondered WTH happened....Had to do a double take. I was startled, because at first glance, it looked like I got linked to model murdering.

Very sano conditions...work space is clean....body is clean....grafts are clean....excellent! I'm excited to watch your work.


----------



## torredcuda

Bill,hopefully I`ve learned enough form reading your posts a few times and can put your teachings to use.I am still on a learning curve but with any luck the Vette will turn out OK.One question though,how should I fix the area on the a pilalr that is discolored from being bent?Do I have to grind or cut out the bad area and goop it or is there an better way?


----------



## WesJY

Looking good!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Heat...of some sort. Chemical or radiant. 

...and caution. It'll test your patience a bit. 

The lighter trick is...uh....tricky.... around pillars. It takes some practice. I've lit a few up and then ya end up grafting them anyway. The trick is to roll the lighter flame to the side and hold it steady. Then ease the body near the cool part of the flame and tickle it quickly. Cut some thin scrap strips, kink them and practice a couple. It's an easy way to acquire the feel.

I've also had some success by persistently wicking testors into it and the mark will slowly fade (repeated applications over a couple days). Be sure to let the Testors gas out if you happen to fail at it and move to the flame trick (a day or two). Active plastic catches fire easily. 

The soldering iron has also been successful, but obviously it takes a steady hand so's to sizzle the work piece or your fingie!


----------



## torredcuda

Thanks for the tips,I`ll get some scrap and practice.


----------



## torredcuda

Got the rear split spliced in


----------



## WesJY

Looks like you did a perfect job! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Bada boom! Totally nailed it! Nice light touch, not too heavy, not too thin. Juuuuust right.

Wait to drag the tiny split window seam detail! It works best when it's completely hardened. 

I use a liner tape overlap to guide my file/paper for the "spine" renovation.
This may help...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3761890&postcount=1813

Scroll down this link a ways.


----------



## torredcuda

Yup.I`ve used the tape trick doing 1-1 body lines like the one down the middle of my `cuda-works great.


----------



## torredcuda

The Bee is almost ready to go into the booth for high biuld primer but I just thought it was missing something-DUH,it needs the optional side scoops!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like where this is heading....body work is looking good!!! Primer should tell the story if any attention is needed...RM


----------



## torredcuda

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like where this is heading....body work is looking good!!! Primer should tell the story if any attention is needed...RM


Too bad you won`t like the color-chrome yellow.


----------



## WesJY

SUB-LIME GREEN ??? 

Wes


----------



## torredcuda

Naw, a Super Bee _has_ to be yellow with black stripes.


----------



## WesJY

torredcuda said:


> Naw, a Super Bee _has_ to be yellow with black stripes.


:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

torredcuda said:


> Too bad you won`t like the color-chrome yellow.


Oh, I think I might like it... Not sure if you used it or not, but it's a hard to hide color if it's the Duplicolor brand. Needs a white base... I was also using it out of a spray can... If you want to go a little darker, try Model Master PY3 Chrysler yellow...RM


----------



## torredcuda

Vette 1 now has both a pillars spliced in and vette 2 is getting the wheel wells roughed in.


----------



## torredcuda

Fresh form the paint booth is the Charger 500 in cherry red,awaiting the decals so we can finish it up and hit the high banks.Repair work is done on vette #1 and it`s awaiting the first buff with 3m compound.


----------



## torredcuda




----------



## torredcuda

The 500 is one of my first customs,made from two Daytonas.I grafted the rear from a donor body to replace the nose cone modifying the headlight/bumper area.


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks good from here. I'm excited to see how your corvette shines up. I use lots of water as coolant and thoroughly wash between stages to avoid transfer from the previous stage.

If you havent already, I always recommend practicing on one of your culls to get the feel. Scuff it up with 12 hun and give it a go. The feel is different than buffing modern urethanes. It's more like old school lacquers that can turn an scorch on you in an instant.

It's fine line between speed and heat, which is why I augment with water as a coolant and for dilution. If you dont, it's very easy to light one up trying to buff conventionally using undiltued compounds...and if your anything like me....you will be pissed!

I was originally extremely suspicious of Dremel's new synthetic flappy looken' buffing wheels. They have since proven themselves to be more durable and run considerablly cooler than the old style. Due to their looser design they also seem to get into the nooks, crannies, and details better. Interestingly seem more forgiving when you doof out and catch an edge.

Good luck!


----------



## torredcuda

Thanks for the tips although I`ve already found out it burns easy  but forunately it was only a small test area and I floated on a skim of goop and all`s good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Can't wait to see how you decal up this race Charger...Go man Go!!

Bob...Vette in red is going to be a fun run...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

Another ratrod out the door, gassed up ready to go cruising.Maybe hit the old closed off highway for a little friendly competition Friday night.Not telling what she has under the hood.


----------



## wyatt641

nice pic...ready to run dirt buggy...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Vette and charger looking great!


----------



## Bill Hall

Dirty Girl!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Dirty Girl!


Ooooh yeah Dirty Girls are a Hobbytalk favorite of mine too!!!!

Bob...Got Soap...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

Colder weather is here and time to get back to the projects around the shop. Had to order some decals for the Charger and bumpers and glass for the vettes so while waiting for the brown truck to show up We tried to get some stuff together for the tow rig contest. we managed to find a chassis, Dodge cab and an old wrecker bed and while we won`t be gewtting to work on it just yet at least we have a design plan. A sleeper/storage area may be added behind the cab and colors and such have yet to be decided. Here`s a sneak peak -


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice choice for the cab!! I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## torredcuda

Chassis is almost complete, I took part of the diecast chassis and flipped it over and mated it to the Tyco.


----------



## torredcuda

Need to finish the body on the wrecker but it`s coming along.


----------



## torredcuda

Decals finally came in for the Charger 500 and now just need to detail the grill and bumpers and install the glass and she`s ready to go vintage racing!


----------



## torredcuda

In between the other projects we did another Charger 500 conversion, not sure how we`ll finish this one- any ideas?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

torredcuda said:


>


Much better IMO, sorry, just was never a fan of the Superbird...RM


----------



## videojimmy

Flat black with gloss black bumpers


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yeah Man ! Those Charger 500's were the way to go ! :thumbsup: ...the Red one looks awesome, and I'm sure the other will too


----------



## bobhch

Eye'd do your new one up in HOOTERS but, that is just me talking. lol

I love how this #32 came out!! Looks ready to climb in and start up...Vrooooooooooom!!

Bob...maybe a yellow for a Ketchup and Mustard team...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------

